# MND Mandate Letter 2021



## dimsum (17 Dec 2021)

Released yesterday.



> Dear Minister Anand:
> 
> Thank you for agreeing to serve Canadians as Minister of National Defence.
> 
> ...











						Minister of National Defence Mandate Letter
					

Dear Minister Anand: Thank you for agreeing to serve Canadians as Minister of National Defence. From the beginning of this pandemic, Canadians have faced a once-in-a-century challenge. And through it all, from coast to coast to coast, people have met the moment. When it mattered most, Canadians...




					pm.gc.ca


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Dec 2021)

Vote buying is a critical task:  _including the process to add a third Canadian shipyard as a strategic partner to the National Shipbuilding Strategy, create middle class jobs and ensure Canada has the modern ships needed._


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Dec 2021)

> Ensure the CAF is a 21st century military with the capabilities, equipment and culture to implement Canada’s Defence Policy, * Strong, Secure, Engaged,* and anticipate and respond to the full range of current and emerging threats.



Looks like PM Trudeau already forgot he added 'inclusive' to the defense policy.


----------



## MilEME09 (17 Dec 2021)

Any one else catch this tid bit?



> Work with the Minister of Foreign Affairs and the Minister of International Development to expand Canada’s engagement with allies, partners and international organizations in order to promote peace and security, provide humanitarian assistance and support international emergency responses. This will include expanding Canada’s long and short-range strategic airlift capability to increase Canada’s contribution to NATO coalition and allied military operations abroad, the deployment of CAF personnel to provide assistance, training or operational support to enhance international peace, security and stability and continued support for UN operations.



Expanding our airlift capabilities? At face value, sounds like more Hercs being bought


----------



## Fabius (17 Dec 2021)

Given that short range is for Canada not strategic I suspect the sentence like most of the letter is political gibberish. At best it likely refers to a one for one replacement of the CC-150s.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Dec 2021)

Strategic Tanker Transport Capability.

Bets are on Airbus A330 MRTT.


----------



## kev994 (17 Dec 2021)

Short range being the 295?


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Dec 2021)

MilEME09 said:


> Any one else catch this tid bit?
> 
> 
> 
> Expanding our airlift capabilities? At face value, sounds like more _(second hand and slightly broken - but cheap - strategic airlift assets, probably to include) _Hercs being bought



There, FTFY


----------



## rmc_wannabe (17 Dec 2021)

This is less a mandate than it is the Liberal platform from 1994-2021 on different letterhead.

Disappointing to say the least


----------



## dapaterson (17 Dec 2021)

I'm thinking Twin Otter replacement (with new Twin Otters) but I have been wrong before.


----------



## FJAG (17 Dec 2021)

I see that sorting out procurement is now completely off the list.

🍻


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Dec 2021)

kev994 said:


> Short range being the 295?


Challenger consolidation, I’m thinking.  Wouldn’t be shocked to see the 604s and 650s go in place for some Globals…6500s are ‘shorter-range’ than 7000s. 😉


----------



## Kirkhill (17 Dec 2021)




----------



## dimsum (18 Dec 2021)

FJAG said:


> I see that sorting out procurement is now completely off the list.
> 
> 🍻


Because any procurement reform would break current rice bowls.


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Dec 2021)

dimsum said:


> Because any procurement reform would break current rice bowls.



But Anand was touted as a cure all for procurement... remember way back then?


‘Extremely well placed to succeed’: new Defence Minister Anand to take on deep-seated procurement issues, sexual misconduct crisis gripping top ranks of military​








						'Extremely well placed to succeed': new Defence Minister Anand to take on deep-seated procurement issues, sexual misconduct crisis gripping top ranks of military
					

Charlotte Duval-Lantoine, Ottawa operations manager and a fellow at the Canadian Global Affairs Institute, says the biggest issue Anita Anand will be dealing with is a loss of trust in the military, not only from the Canadian public but from numerous service members.




					www.hilltimes.com


----------



## grayzone (14 Jan 2022)

MilEME09 said:


> Any one else catch this tid bit?
> 
> Expanding our airlift capabilities? At face value, sounds like more Hercs being bought


...whatever the platform I wouldn't hold my breath based on our recent history with acquiring AC. Seeing is believing.


----------



## MarkOttawa (14 Jan 2022)

I suspect it refers to the Airbus A3330MRTT tanker/transport that RCAF is effectively committed to:








						Airbus, and not Boeing, qualifies for RCAF future tanker - Skies Mag
					

Public Services and Procurement Canada on April 1 released a list of qualified suppliers to participate in the next phases of the RCAF’s Strategic Tanker Transport Capability project, and only Airbus Defence and Space's A330 Multi Role Tanker Transport made the cut.




					skiesmag.com
				




Mark
Ottawa


----------



## MilEME09 (14 Jan 2022)

MarkOttawa said:


> I suspect it refers to the Airbus A3330MRTT tanker/transport that RCAF is effectively committed to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well straight to negotiation that will go, thats good for us


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Jan 2022)

MarkOttawa said:


> I suspect it refers to the Airbus A3330MRTT tanker/transport that RCAF is effectively committed to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unthread a bit, yes, both STTC and likely Challenger Consolidation Project (because: Bombardier)…


----------



## SeaKingTacco (15 Jan 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> Unthread a bit, yes, both STTC and likely Challenger Consolidation Project (because: Bombardier)…


I don’t actually have a problem with consolidating the Challenger Fleet, but I would be tempted to replace them with Global Express.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Jan 2022)

I thought the Challenger consolidation was complete - Royal Canadian Air Force to buy two Challenger 650s from Bombardier


----------



## SeaKingTacco (15 Jan 2022)

dapaterson said:


> I thought the Challenger consolidation was complete - Royal Canadian Air Force to buy two Challenger 650s from Bombardier


It is never complete…


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Jan 2022)

dapaterson said:


> I thought the Challenger consolidation was complete - Royal Canadian Air Force to buy two Challenger 650s from Bombardier


604s + 605s + 650s ≠ consolidation. 

Recapitalize as a single-type fleet (like SKT, I’d go with Global 6000s) on the condition that they are properly managed and configuration controlled as other serious operators of such fleets do.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Jan 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> 604s + 605s + 650s ≠ consolidation.
> 
> Recapitalize as a single-type fleet (like SKT, I’d go with Global 6000s) on the condition that they are properly managed and configuration controlled as other serious operators of such fleets do.



Serious operator?


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Jan 2022)

dapaterson said:


> Serious operator?


Yeah….lemme rephrase:

…as other operators who are notably more serious…


----------



## FJAG (18 Jan 2022)

Good article by John Ivison in the National Post



> John Ivison: Canada's neglected military reaching point of being 'irrelevant'​The problem is that lack of military capacity is not a political issue. It’s not a subject that is close to Justin Trudeau’s heart





> John Ivison: Canada's neglected military reaching point of being 'irrelevant'
> 
> 
> The problem is that lack of military capacity is not a political issue. It’s not a subject that is close to Justin Trudeau’s heart
> ...



🍻


----------

